# Slovak: Uder Pastou



## fokimbe

Hello! 

Someone taught me this word in slovak : uder pastoü. I was said that it is a popular expression in Slovakia and I would like to know more about its meaning and its use 
Thank you!


----------



## Azori

*Úder päsťou* means "a blow with the fist", "punch". Never heard of it used as some kind of popular expression, though.


----------



## fokimbe

Oh ok.. I was told that when you're fed up with someone or a situation, they say "make your uder pastou"


----------



## morior_invictus

There's the expression "_*udrieť päsťou do stola*_" meaning (i) put one’s foot down, (ii) venting one’s emotions through a literal or figurative banging a fist on the table.

"Úder päsťou" alone means nothing to me except the literal meaning provided by Azori.


----------



## fokimbe

It is what I wanted to know  

Thank you very much Morior Invictus and Azori :-*


How do you conjugate it ? Like "I (will/want) put my foot down/vent my emotions " and in the imperative form please ?


----------



## vianie

Hi fokimbe.

_Dokázať udrieť päsťou do stola_ / _Vedieť si päsťou buchnúť po stole (a povedať/urobiť niečo) _mean _Take a firm and uncomprimising stance or position_ / _Take a hard line (on something).

_Those are the expressions that are quite popular and widely known. They are normally used to express male qualities such as decidedness, steadiness and capacity for action.


----------



## fokimbe

Thank you 

But it can be used by a female person ?


----------



## vianie

Whoever can use that indeed.


----------



## morior_invictus

fokimbe said:


> How do you conjugate it ? Like "I (will/want) put my foot down/vent my emotions " and in the imperative form please ?


Normally, it would be:
_Udriem päsťou do stola/po stole!_ (literally "I will bang a fist on the table!")
_Chce sa mi udrieť päsťou do stola!_ (literally "I want to bang a fist on the table!")

. . .but we would be grateful for more context and information (in what situation you would like to say it, do you have an expression in French what you would use in such a situation?, question of formality, etc. ). I am asking for further context since I am sure that you would not want to say something strange or unidiomatic***. 

***I personally would not say either of the above. And yes, even _la gente féminine_ can use that expression.


----------



## ilocas2

Mohlo by to taky bejt úder pastou, jako třeba zubní pastou.


----------



## fokimbe

I would like to say it when I can't deal anymore with someone, someone's behaviour, or with a situation, a state of mind...


----------

